

Interesting Salary Stats for Information Architecture (and other tech jobs) - maderalabs
http://www.maderalabs.com/blog/interesting-salary-stats-for-information-architecture/

======
pedalpete
If the stats were not available from previous years, doesn't that mean that a
small sampling of highly paid AIs would skew the salary to a very high
average?

------
whathappenedto
What do you study to become an Information Architect? Information Science? I
noticed there's a growing trend of iSchools recently

